# Chaffer use advice



## Dave M (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi guys, has anyone used chaffers to keep breakfast items (sausage, bacon, egg, hash browns) warm for a few hours? Does it work well and keep good quality? I’m starting up a bakehouse on my own so looking for quick ways to serve incase I get snowed under fast 

thanks in advance


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Good day Dave.
I see nobody has answered your question. Remember this forum is for the professionals but I will help you.
Chaffing dishes are best used for short term holding. They are not designed for long term.
Placing the food in the chaffer and walking away is what most places do best. 
If the buffet line is large enough, the pans gets replaced quickly so the food has no time to diminish in quality.
Time is your enemy with a chaffing dish. The heat is steam and is hotter then the water.
Sausage and bacon with continue to cook and release grease. Many places line those insert pans with grates or slices of bread to let the grease drip through.
Anything you put in a chaffing dish will continue to cook and need monitoring. Gravies need to be whisked to keep a skin from forming, vegetables need to be turned every once in a while to keep them fresh looking.
Scrambled eggs take a big hit in the chaffer and are blocks of goo after just 15 minutes.

All in all I would take time to go to buffet houses and see what they do...the bad, the good, and the ugly. 
I'm not as fan of buffets because the quality suffers.
I have done buffets for 3,000 on Mother's Day. In this type of scenario the food is taken fast enough so fresh pans are replaced frequently.
If you decide to keep a few items in chaffers to handle the overload, be mindful of the pans quality and act accordingly. If no one has been in line for 20-30 minutes, it's best to make a fresh pan to put out. One more thing, NEVER make pans ahead and keep them warm in the back unless they are soups or stews. Good luck


----------



## Dave M (Aug 25, 2021)

chefross said:


> Good day Dave.
> I see nobody has answered your question. Remember this forum is for the professionals but I will help you.
> Chaffing dishes are best used for short term holding. They are not designed for long term.
> Placing the food in the chaffer and walking away is what most places do best.
> ...


Golden info. I'm going do be doing Sunday roasts which is what I mainly wanted it for (veg etc) I had a thought about breakfast items in there incase I get very busy quickly, thanks for the support 😊


----------

